# DO YOUR OWN THING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 19, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - July 14th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - We had a great day on the water with this group for the second day. The kids had a blast, and there was never a dull moment with this group! The kids caught a little bit of everything - speckled trout, black drum, and sheepshead! They had two full days of fun in the sun, and I think everyone thoroughly enjoyed it! I know I did!






​
*SUNDAY - July 15th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today turned out being a slow day for us out on the water, but todayâ€™s group of four out of the Tony M. party managed to pull together a small box of fish. Conditions were quite warm, and winds were low most all day, but the bite never increased throughout the day.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - It seems as thought the fish may have been on vacation here along the middle Texas Coast the past few days, but my crew caught a few and it was our newbie that had the most luck, boating his first, second and I think third-ever speckled trout! What a way to break someone new into the sport of coastal fishing. We couldnâ€™t have asked for anything nicer!






​
*MONDAY - July 16th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Itâ€™s always fun to see kids catching fish! The young guys took some really nice trout this morning, as well as redfish to 24-inches! They showed the older members of todayâ€™s crew how things are supposed to be done! It was a fine day all the way around!

*TUESDAY - July 17th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - We'll see what tomorrow brings, but today was a blast! My party of three from the Dale S. party really enjoyed themselves! They caught some of the best trout Iâ€™ve seen in the past few weeks. I hope Wednesdayâ€™s just as good!









*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Crazy winds early let up and allowed a more gentlemanly late morning bite as my guys brought a maxed-out trout limit onboard today. Good stuff all the way around at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - We had another solid day of catching today with my group of three from the Adrian C. party thatâ€™s visiting the lodge. Today was the first of two days with these guys, and if today is any indication of things to come, their trip tomorrow morning may just be another day of full trout limits! Weâ€™ll keep our fingers crossed!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Any day wade fishing is a good day! Catching fish for most of that time is a bonus! Frank and Bradley, first-time visitors at Bay Flats Lodge, recognized a nice box of trout and redfish as they experienced some quality time out on the water doing what they enjoy most!

*WEDNESDAY - July 18th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Today was day two of fun with these guys, and the fish coordinated quite well. Tuesday was good, but today may have been even better, as the trout looked like they may have grown a bit overnight. Or, maybe these guys just know how to do things the right way! Either way, weâ€™ve seen two days of great trout fishing, and hopefully will continue to do so in the last days of July. I guess weâ€™ll just have to wait to see what happens! Good luck everyone!






​
*DO YOUR OWN THING​*Itâ€™s summertime in Texas, and itâ€™s a time of extremely hot days, warm nights, and winds that may vary from anything just shy of howling to that of an absolutely stifling dead calm. Surface water temperatures have reached the 80â€™s and 90â€™s, and trout-green water is often not difficult to locate, as long as youâ€™re not combating a horrific breeze.

Bay Flats guests have been landing a lot of fish as of late, with a lot of recent catches taking place above bottom structure like that of â€œsummertime oysterâ€. Thatâ€™s right! The oyster beds occupying San Antonio Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and Mesquite Bay have produced numbers of speckled trout and redfish whenever the wind and water conditions are correct. And unlike a lot of those who enjoy soaking live bait for these fish of the shell, many coastal anglers prefer tossing artificial baits â€" anything from bottom dwelling plastics, to slow sinkers, to surface walkers.

When fishing amongst open-bay shell, anglers should start their morning really early, stealthily approaching the leeward side of the reef and anchoring just as quietly as possible prior to any hint of sunrise. Walking-the-dog with one of your favorite top waters in the darkness of the morning before the sun has a chance to re-heat the waters that have cooled overnight. If the wind is calm, present a small surface lure like a Super Spook Junior or Skitter Walk Junior so as to not make any unnecessary disturbances in the otherwise calm water. If the wind is pumping, toss one of your big top water baits and work it back to you across the wind, thereby presenting a more natural bait action over that of simply retrieving â€œupwindâ€ or â€œdownwindâ€ across the surface.

As soon as the sun rises, start throwing sub-surface lures. Focus on the lower portion of the water column where the fish will be hanging out prior to the heat of the day. If you donâ€™t draw a strike within the first 10-15 minutes, rig for bottom action with one of your favorite plastic tails - these baits have continued to be producers over the years, and thus should be in every tackle box. This is a typical routine for a lot of artificial enthusiasts on days when they setup wade sessions amongst mid-bay oyster during summer months. However, everyone has their own way of doing things, so do what comes natural to you, and whatever you have the highest confidence in. Good luck out there, be safe, and have fun!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Capt. Steve Boldt was excellent! When we come back we will request him personally! - *Byron C. 7/18/18*

Great staff at every level! Capt. Jason Wagenfehr was a great guide! He did everything he could to make sure we caught fish and that we had a good time! This was my third or fourth time to stay at Bay Flats Lodge, and I'm coming back with my son, son-in-law, and his father in early August. I always enjoy introducing friends, clients, and relatives to Bay Flats because I know they'll enjoy the entire experience! - *Ray H. 7/18/18*

Simple and innovative check-in process that went quick and smooth - we were in our rooms before we knew it! Great fishing experience from start to finish with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk. His boat was well taken care of, and he put us on top of the fish throughout the day! Great atmosphere outside for appetizers, and the food was simple, but great! Dinner was more than enough - pork chops to die for! Breakfast was perfect for any ride on the water, and lunch was perfect for quick bite and get back to fishing! Staff was top-notch from start to finish! Inside and out, Bay Flats Lodge had everything covered! - *Dustin R. 7/17/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 91F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 92F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies. High 92F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 93F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate southerly wind will persist through the weekend. An upper level high pressure system and limited moisture will result in a negligible chance for rain through Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 89.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 89.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jul 21, 2018 by Jimmy J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
No suggestions for improvement - spot on guys! - Jimmy J. 7/21/18

Jul 20, 2018 by Keith E. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great place! First-class! Keep it up! - Keith E. 7/20/18

Jul 20, 2018 by Michael S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We just left the Lodge and had a fantastic time! The food was amazing! - Michael S. 7/20/18

Jul 18, 2018 by Richard C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Very friendly and accommodating service staff at breakfast and dinner! Very important to overall experience! - Richard C. 7/18/18

Jul 18, 2018 by Byron C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt was excellent! When we come back we will request him personally! - Byron C. 7/18/18

Jul 18, 2018 by Ray H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great staff at every level! Capt. Jason Wagenfehr was a great guide! He did everything he could to make sure we caught fish and that we had a good time! This was my third or fourth time to stay at Bay Flats Lodge, and I'm coming back with my son, son-in-law, and his father in early August. I always enjoy introducing friends, clients, and relatives to Bay Flats because I know they'll enjoy the entire experience! - Ray H. 7/18/18


----------

